# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task Of The Month For July 2020!! :D

## Lang

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:* Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*
Tasks for this month:
*
*Basic i: Break a mountain with the power of your aura.*
*(RelicWraith)
*
*Basic ii: Have a conversation with a DC in a language you don't speak.*
*(squidnapping).*

*Advance i: Milk a non-milkable object. (book, shoe, rainbow, microphone, necklace, anything you want, go crazy!) How's the texture? What does it taste like? (hattufig)* 

*Advance ii: Upon becoming lucid, stabilize your dream to the best of your abilities, then start removing everything, bit by bit, tactile sense, hearing, taste, visual input, thoughts, will, pain, pleasure. Strip down everything bit by bit, vocalize if you have to "neither x or z", do this until you achieve perfect neutrality in all things.*
*(Nefet)*
*
Bonus- Create a planet filled with life that fits in your hand. Shrink yourself and meet the people living on your planet.* *(*Letaali*)*

----------------------------------
*JUNE'S BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. What's in your pockets?
5. Pick up a telephone. Who's on the other end?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Leap in the air a few times. Does gravity work like you expect?*

---------------------------------
_Good Luck! 

~Lang.
The On-Topic Coordinator._

----------


## monsa199a

Great tasks, and wanted to clarify someone else suggested the bonus, I just voted for it. ::wink:: 

Create a planet filled with life that fits in your hand. Shrink yourself and meet the people living on your planet. (Letaali)

----------


## lifeinsteps

Was waiting for this! Thanks for organizing it, Lang! Never had the chance to try one of these before (always seemed to notice them at the end of the month)!

Gonna try to repeatedly set my intentions to do basic task 1 at every chance to remind myself and see if I can make it happen. Sounds like it could be really cool to see happen in a dream... I'd really like to explore the inside of the mountain afterwards!

Advanced I is really gross by the way... but I'm curious, lol.

----------


## monsa199a

> Was waiting for this! Thanks for organizing it, Lang! Never had the chance to try one of these before (always seemed to notice them at the end of the month)!
> 
> Gonna try to repeatedly set my intentions to do basic task 1 at every chance to remind myself and see if I can make it happen. Sounds like it could be really cool to see happen in a dream... I'd really like to explore the inside of the mountain afterwards!
> 
> Advanced I is really gross by the way... but I'm curious, lol.



Right on that and advanced ii seems so challenging!

----------


## Lang

> Great tasks, and wanted to clarify someone else suggested the bonus, I just voted for it.
> 
> Create a planet filled with life that fits in your hand. Shrink yourself and meet the people living on your planet. (Letaali)



Thanks for the save, monsa199a! Sorry! 






> Was waiting for this! Thanks for organizing it, Lang! Never had the chance to try one of these before (always seemed to notice them at the end of the month)!
> 
> Gonna try to repeatedly set my intentions to do basic task 1 at every chance to remind myself and see if I can make it happen. Sounds like it could be really cool to see happen in a dream... I'd really like to explore the inside of the mountain afterward!
> 
> Advanced I is really gross by the way... but I'm curious, lol.



You're welcome!  ::D:  Sounds like a great plain. 
Yeah, it's gross... And it's utterly amazing what you could do in your dream.  For some reason, I'm picturing a lactating chair or a book about cows that you must milk? *shrugs*

----------


## lifeinsteps

> For some reason, I'm picturing a lactating chair or a book about cows that you must milk? *shrugs*



Milking it is one thing... "what does it taste like?" Lol, eugh. I don't think I want to drink car's milk... or fire hydrant's milk.

But if I get there I'll take one for the team. We need answers.

----------


## Mikey5555

This excites me! I'm getting back into LDing because I'm making a 30-day lucid dreaming challenge video with my friend for youtube. We're currently on day 20. I'm posting here now to solifidy my intentions to LD and to try out these fun tasks! Browsing this forum and focusing on these tasks has helped me increase my dreaming abilities a lot in the past.

So every night along with my affirmations I will set the intention to work on Beginner task #7: leap in the air a few times. Does gravity work like you expect?

I'll keep you all updated if I can become lucid enough to perform this!  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

Cool.
When you are describing lucid dreaming to the viewers or your friends, though, could you do us a favor, and please make sure your information you are providing is accurate in the video.
This is so we can cut down on the misleading information out there on YouTube about lucid dreaming. 

Good luck!

~L

----------


## Mikey5555

> Cool.
> When you are describing lucid dreaming to the viewers or your friends, though, could you do us a favor, and please make sure your information you are providing is accurate in the video.
> This is so we can cut down on the misleading information out there on YouTube about lucid dreaming. 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ~L



For sure! I've been researching this subject for years so I think I've got a decent handle on whats accurate and responsible.
Honestly I wont be explaining lucid dreaming too much, it will be mostly focused on our journey over the 30 days. Where we started and how much we were able to progress with the practice to show people whats possible with only 30 days of practice. We're thinking of making a second video of another 30 days too because we havent had any lucids yet. Our recall has improved a lot though and I think I have a good chance of getting at least 1 LD by the end of this.

Thank you!

----------


## krikkitbot

I'm gonna try basic ii this month, see if I can graduate past the beginner level.  :smiley:

----------


## 9sk

basic seems pretty hard tbh

----------


## lifeinsteps

> basic seems pretty hard tbh



I think if you just try doing your best terrible Chinese impression at a DC for Basic II, while pretending you totally know what you're communicating, they will almost certainly respond. You might even get subtitles lol.

The other one does seem a little harder to me, but I guess it's worth remembering, everything in a dream is only as hard as you make it!

----------


## Lang

> basic seems pretty hard tbh



A dream task can look or can be hard depending on the person. Your expectations are in your hands at this point.  Have you ever had a non-lucid dream before with different languages? Sometimes it will come just as clear as your native tongue, in your dream. 
I know you can do this. You will do fine, 9sk.

With me: I have spoken in Alien before, in real life but, it was because I was under hypnosis when I was in college. My roommate took a video of it. Oh, and yes, they bring that up, every so often. 
There are dreams where I had to speak in Alien or at least understand what they are saying to me.
Just the other day, I had a non-lucid dream that I had to speak fluently in Korean so I can calm panicked friends and family of this girl that was passed out at a party while at the same time, trying to call 911.
I can't speak Korean very well in real life. However, the comprehension of what they were saying in the dream was clear enough.

----------


## lifeinsteps

My first ever task of the month attempt, and my first ever task of the month success!

Basic - "Break a mountain with the power of your aura." - Success:


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal Bit_: 



As I'm walking into the front yard I remember my goal of "splitting a mountain with my aura" for the lucid dream tasks of July. So, wondering how to even do that, I begin screaming at the top of my lungs trying to somehow "charge up" like in DragonBall Z or something. Nothing really happens and I feel my voice becoming raspy, and have a faint moment of hoping I'm not actually awake and screaming in my front yard at the top of my lungs, lol.

But, to quell my fears, I immediately run an acre or two into the yard as fast as possible, and I'm able to run so quickly I know that it can't be real life. I stop again, and begin yelling again, trying to do... something, and my next idea is to stomp on the ground so hard it sends my aura out and splits the mountains. So I stomp on the ground, and nothing happens. Next, I bend down and punch the ground as hard as I can, then stand up and look around. Suddenly, I notice something falling and look up, only to see the moon has turned dull grey and is falling through the atmosphere breaking into pieces and falling to Earth, lol. So, I think, I can destroy the moon-- surely I can destroy a mountain. (Also I don't know why the moon was directly overhead during the day, don't ask questions.)

Again I punch the ground as hard as I can, then look up once more, and in the distance I see a mountain breaking into pieces and crumbling into dust, and I feel self-satisfied that I achieved my goal. When I woke up I feared I had failed, thinking the goal was to "split the mountain," but it turns out the goal was simply to "break a mountain," so I think I passed after all!




*The Dream Journal post,* if you want to see what other wacky lucid things I got up to (not a lot, honestly, but it felt good to be lucid)!

----------


## Lang

Congrats, lifeinsteps! You did it!!  :smiley: 

_For those who have successfully completed a task, don't forget to join the Permission group so you can receive wings. 

How to do that is provided in the link below:
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ing-wings.html


~Lang.
The On-Topic Coordinator._

----------


## krikkitbot

I did it!! Journal link, and the relevant excerpt:


*Spoiler* for _Speaking German_: 




Guten Nacht, I said. (Yes, I meant Guten Tag, but close enough?)

Guten Nacht, he replied. He said something else I didnt understand. The only word I recognized was verstehen (understand), so I assumed he was asking if I understood German. We were entering the dining room now.
I tried to recall how to tell him I dont speak German. No spreche German. Alemán?

Alemannisch, he corrected me.

Deutsch, I corrected myself.

----------


## lifeinsteps

> I did it!!



Congratulations krikkit! I had a horrible failure on the exact same task last night (it wasn't lucid, but I thought it might make people laugh so I decided to share):

Basic - Have a conversation with a DC in a language you don't speak. - _Failure_


*Spoiler* for _Dream journal bit_: 



I was at my friend's (Brooks') apartment in a city building, on the third floor or so, and we were casually chatting, when I suddenly remembered my dream goal of conversing with someone in a different language I didn't know. Somehow this did not make me lucid at all. I turned to him and said, "Do you know anyone that speaks a different language in here?" and he mentioned that a friend of his from high-school (her name was Megan) spoke Spanish. I told him to call her up immediately because I wanted to speak to her. He went and buzzed her up and went out in the hallway and brought her in, and when he did, he said hello to her in Spanish (buenos something), and she looked at him puzzled, and said, "Uh, hola." He asked if she remembered how to speak Spanish, and she said, "I've never been able to speak Spanish...?"

Suddenly, we were in the courtyard below talking about this instead of his room (don't know how, didn't question), and she continued, "I took French in high-school." I remembered her being in my French class and held my hand over my head going, "Ahhhh, crap, that's right, and you know as much French as I do!" and she nodded. Then I sort of threw my fist down and said, "I needed to speak Spanish with someone!"

Overhearing this, an older lady who was walking by brightened up and said, "Oh, Spanish? I love speaking Spanish! Come over to my apartment and we'll speak Spanish anytime!" and continued walking up the ramp into the building. I walked back to my friend's room with him and asked who she was, and he explained she lived next door. As we got back into his apartment, he sat down on the chair, and he said, "How long do I have to live in this apartment?"

I waved my hand and said, "Just until I can speak Spanish with this woman in my next dream, not that long, you just can't move yet because it's really convenient and I won't have a reason to come see her." He began complaining about the apartment and I started looking around and saying, "What's so bad about this apartment, look, you've got a room... there's another room, you've got four rooms! This place is huge, it's like a house!" and his wife from the other room said, "I wouldn't say that!" and as I was starting to feel like they were definitely gonna move, I woke up and slapped myself in the forehead for being so dumb.








> _For those who have successfully completed a task, don't forget to join the Permission group so you can receive wings._



By the by, I did this but I didn't want to bug gab so I haven't DM'd them or anything. Krikkitbot, you may want to do this too!

----------


## RelicWraith

Got basic task i twice over this morning. I really had a roll with dream control this morning. Now, if only I remembered other tasks...


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i - Break a mountain with your aura - Success_: 




I took a moment to appreciate the view, when I quickly went over some tasks in my mind. I settled for this month's basic task i. Of course, that meant I had to find a mountain. I walked towards the left alongside the road. It didn't take long for me to notice a huge, ice-peaked bluish grey mountain leftwards to the horizon. After a brief moment of concentration, I released my aura. It was visually tame, appearing as just a quick, transparent wave that pulsed in the air for a moment. So it came as a bit of a surprise when the mountain crumbled seconds later. Job well done, I thought.

Regardless, I wanted to see such destruction more closely. With an upward wave of my hand, I collected as much asphalt as I could from the road to create a huge hill made of the same material. Once again, I conjured my aura. In an instant, the asphalt mountain exploded violently into millions of chunks. Some of the larger clumps almost flew right at me.

Perhaps I got startled a bit. The dream collapsed shortly after.




Link to DJ entry

----------


## Lang

Congrats, Guys!! Keep up the great work!!

----------


## krikkitbot

@lifeinsteps "I've gotta do this dream task. I'm not dreaming or anything, but I've gotta do the TOTM now, even though I'm totally awake."

(Am I supposed to DM someone about getting wings? I've done the permission group thing.)

----------


## Lang

> @lifeinsteps "I've gotta do this dream task. I'm not dreaming or anything, but I've gotta do the TOTM now, even though I'm totally awake."
> 
> (Am I supposed to DM someone about getting wings? I've done the permission group thing.)



You can PM one of the Admins, Spellbee2, or Gab if you haven't received your wings yet!! My power is limited.  :wink2: 
~Lang.

----------


## monsa199a

*Spoiler* for _speaking German to a DC._: 



I'm on an empty street, and as usual I don't know where I am. There's tour guide?! who tells me to go and see these two other guys in order to travel in town.  So I go to find them aroun the corner.  There I am, again looking at a street sign. The letters are white, on a blue background.  the letters are starting switching then I try to read the sign but it's almost impossible but then I see a name, it says "Biergärten Örinhnen"..I Think I'm in Germany! I'm in a dream!, I Look up and sure enogh, the architecture looks exactly as it should. Then to make sure I look again to the sign and all I see is: "yäöööä!", I get the giggles and keep on going and rubbing my hands a bit to stabilize lucidity.
There I see a vehicle, but is more like the cargo of a truck, without a cabin, maybe wheels, and is half way opened.  There are two German dudes, standing to the left side of the cargo, resting the arms on some metal hangers. I think to myself, this is my chance to speak a foreign language.! "Hallo mein Namen ist Dorian".  One of the men:  oh!, isn't your namen Jordian?
(I think to myself again, the tour guide must have given a different name) nein, (no),I'm Dorian! They laugh and go on with their own talk.. 
My perception shifts to the left, and I can see there are a few maps on a screen, and the locations where we would be traveling..Aparently in a very short of time, since the vehicle has a special technology.  I look down and there's the cabin, below the ground.  Nom I'm sitting there, and a lady is next to me, in front of me there are 3 boys;   she's tapping , on top of their head with her left leg, she's wearing sandals..
I notice I'm getting caught in the drama and as I try to rub my hands again, but the dream vanishes..
Man I really wanted to try one beer...



https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/monsa199a/

----------


## Lang

Just don't forget to link it from your DJ.  ::D:  
~Lang.
The On-Topic Coordinator.

----------


## monsa199a

> Just don't forget to link it from your DJ.  
> ~Lang.
> The On-Topic Coordinator.



Oh that's right! Danke schön!  ::lol::

----------


## Lang

The link didn't work for me.  :Sad: 

Gern geschehen und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Ihrem Erfolg.

Yeah, my German is passable. Um, I think?

----------


## monsa199a

> The link didn't work for me. 
> 
> Gern geschehen und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Ihrem Erfolg.
> 
> Yeah, my German is passable. Um, I think?



Oops.. yoü've Göt me  ::bslap::   :Big laugh:

----------


## Lang

Hopefully, we well not have to much spam here.  :wink2: 

I wanna learn the indigenous language. Perhaps, I'll do a task after all.

----------


## Lang

Lucid: Speak in French. Not really completing the Task of The Month because I know french... 
Well, a little bit. I didn't really have the Basic ii task in mind at the time.



*Spoiler* for _Basic ii task (not completed)_: 





Link from DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/7-14-2020-89872/

I gasped for breath as I leaned against the cold brick wall of the alleyway. The rain poured as I Heard the sirens come closer, I ducked behind a dumpster until the flashing flights flew by. I'm in Montreal, Canada. It felt like early spring. It was like I remember when I was younger. Way back when I used to visit family who lived there at the time.  A flash of old memories flooded my mind of being at my aunt Walsh's farmhouse, watching the chickens peck the ground.  That memory faded as I straightened up and rolled my shoulders. I winced as I finally paid attention to my aching muscles. I removed my now ruined black leather jacket, throwing it aimlessly into the dumpster and covering it with a load of rubbish. I frowned as I looked down at my ripped white t-shirt, a few blood stains in places, holes here and there revealing painful scrapes on my skin.
Fuck, my favorite white t-shirt, too.
I sighed, running a shaking hand through I dripping wet hair as I stumbled to the end of the alleyway, glancing left and right down the street before deciding on going right.
I walked for quite a while, luckily not catching sight of any cops, before finding a cozy looking cafe and slipping inside. I pulled the small amount of change I had out of my pocket and counted it; $12.00 in Canadian currency. 
 exactly. I needed to save what I could, but I guessed I deserved a coffee and a sandwich, at least. I thought about sitting at the counter, but decided against it and went to sit at a table instead, weaving around the sofa in the middle of the room.
The waitress soon walked over, her fake smile simply was getting on my nerves, especially after the day Id had.
"Bonjour! Puis-je vous apporter quelque chose? " She chirped. I recall that tried to force the corner of my mouth upwards in order to seem somewhat friendly, but her smile dropped slightly when she saw my blood-stained shirt.
Can I have a coffee and a Montreal Smoked Meat, please? And did you know you in a lucid? I answered in French.
"Bien sûr, venant tout de suite. She didn't show her teeth as she strutted away. She didn't care that I knew I was dreaming. I didn't have to do RC to confirm that I was dreaming in this dream, I just knew. I was very content in just looking around the room. I looked down and saw that I had only one sock on my foot. One foot was warmer than the other.(HOOF)
I rubbed my arms, the warm air of the cafe not doing anything to increase my body heat. Or at least wasnt helping the feel any warmer, and the goosebumps on my skin were still as obvious as a load of hay in a stack of needles.
My eyes drifted across the cafe, taking in as many features about the place as I could. I'd always done that; it was what I'd been taught to do. I noticed the way the couple in the corner was on the verge of breaking up, judging from the fact that the woman had her hands under the table and still had her bag on her shoulder, obviously about to break up with the guy and leave, who had his hands stretched out in front of him, nearer to the woman's hands that his own body with his coat off and a lovestruck grin on his face. Poor guy, obviously thinking they would be there for a while, based on the fact that he'd taken his coat off and they hadn't even ordered yet. I glanced away. Continuing with the scan of the room, I caught eyes with a man sat across the cafe on the sofa with a blonde-haired girl. Then I woke up.

----------


## monsa199a

> Lucid: Speak in French. Not really completing the Task of The Month because I know french... 
> Well, a little bit. I didn't really have the Basic ii task in mind at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic ii task (not completed)_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe !  ::goodjob2::

----------


## monsa199a

TOTM- advanced ll- milk a cowboy's hat- succeded!

*Spoiler* for _milking a cowboy's hat!_: 



This time I'm on a vast field, seems like a farm, a girl is riding a pony, attached to some wooden wagon. She's going around an aplpe tree, my view zooms into the girls face, and I notice she's a friend from my childhood. I feel transported to the wagon, I hang right behind it, but my friend haven't noticed. I grip and hold on tighter as she picks up the speed, now my feet are flapping in the air, just like a flag! The pressure in my hands are building so much that I feel an uncomftable pain, in the center of the palm, I let go one of my hands, just to see what's causing the pain. (To my surprise Im still holding an amethyst pendulum, that I wrapped around my fingers, before drifting to deep sleep!) I look at my hand, and it looks purple/blue! I'm dreaming! I immediately let go my other hand and get left behind with the wind. 



link to DJ:
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mon...ucceded-89886/

----------


## Lang

BTW.
I know that this is early but, don't forget to post your suggestions for Lucid tasks for the task of the month for next month. Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...on-thread.html

Haven't exactly have much luck with doing these tasks.  Busy!

To everyone else; when you are attempting these tasks, be sure to share your results, successes and fails.

----------


## Lang

The August voting booth is up! here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ml#post2238141

Have fun and vote away!!  ::D: 

~Lang.

----------


## Lang

Wow, the month is done... 

The new tasks are up. Please follow the link below: 

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ml#post2238368

This topic is now closed.

~Lang.

----------

